# Finaly Happened



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

how bout a jacked up f-250 with a set super swampers?


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

more into exotic sportscars than trucks


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

WHAT!??? wut kind of person are you? lol


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

A Europeian


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

ohhhh dat explains it. do they have mud boggin over there? do yall even have mud? lol


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

145 kms right?


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

no MPH, im residing in the states now


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I would highly recommend a skate board, roller blades or a very slow bicycle..... Anyone who drives 145 on a public road is risking their life..... What is worse is they are risking my life also...... If you are on the skateboard, roller blades or bicycle, it is only your life at risk if you do something stupid..... not mine.....


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

i dont drive that fast on a public road, it was on a private aircraft runway/taxiway


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

None of them...its hood ornament might get stolen anyway. 


Just SAYIN'...:behindsof


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

welschd2 said:


> i dont drive that fast on a public road, it was on a private aircraft runway/taxiway


Then why did you say road, make reference to a speed limit and where on earth is there a runway with ditches next to it???


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

1st road as in road surface
2nd many taxiways have the paved surface with 15-20 feet of flat earth and then a trench for water runoff
3rd i used "Speed limit" to mean going faster than you could on any paved road
4th im not on trial here


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

plus Boojo35 you gotta drive fast to impress the ladies:wink:..........JK


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

welschd2 said:


> plus Boojo35 you gotta drive fast to impress the ladies:wink:..........JK


The best impression I ever put on the ladies in a car was in the back seat.....


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

lol thats awsome boojo:wink:

whats your vote for the cars given


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

A '60s VW Bug. Not a car man myself, my brother and father really like these old cars. 

Funny thing is, I was watching a show on the "car of the future". Turns out Germany made what they were looking for about 40 years ago:wink:.

And it's a babe magnet. It's cute.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

out of those, i'd go for the cadillac as a first choice and the jag as the second, but that's just my own personal opinion


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

welschd2 said:


> lol thats awsome boojo:wink:
> 
> whats your vote for the cars given


Jeep


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Porsche*

Alright, since nobody probably knows exactly what these cars look like here they are: Porsche, Cadillac, Jaguar (in order from top to bottom). I like the Porsche myself, but they're all sweet. I'm not sure who in their right mind would take a truck over a classy sportscar...we all know which one impresses the ladies more...do you ever see James Bond in a truck? lol


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

okay, it didn't attach them right...the blue one is the porsche, the black one is the cadillac, and the red one is the Jag.


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

thanks for the pics i probably should have posted some pics


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

Cadillac XLR
http://http://www.cadillacmyspacelayouts.com/layouts/view/78


Porsche S4 Cabriolet
http://http://media.automotive.com/evox/stilllib/porsche/911/2006/2ca-4/37.jpg

Jag XK-R type
http://http://robson.m3rlin.org/car..._xkr_convertible_xk-series_2007.thumbnail.jpg

Leaning to the Porsche but its going to put a big dent into the good old bank account


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

your links dont work but i would lean towards the porsche i like the other 2 but the porsche is the best in my opinion i have always wanted one


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

First off, how the heck did you lose it on a runway? WHat were you driving?

My pick none of em. Just go get ya a Bugatti Veyron,1000 HP 922 foot lbs of Torque, 0-60 in 2.6 seconds with a top speed of 253.4 MPH. Only 1.5 million dollars!!

Honestly I would go the new Nissan GT-R. It spanks the Porsche 911 Turbo and the Corvette ZO6, and would laugh at the Jag or the XLR, and it cost less then the Porch or Jag. And it will do 200 mph. price is about 72,000


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

i was driving my 2 year old Jag XK-R.i went to turn off the run way on to the taxiway when it spun and lost it, the Bugatti would be nice, the guy next door to me is the owner of our Porsche/Bugatti/Jag/Aston Martin dealer and he drove the Veyron home last week, i wish they were only 1.5 mil. down here they are 1.8mil, and there is no way my dad would buy me a nission


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Even if you were not on a public road. Even if you don't want to be on trial. You're going to hurt someone. And I'm just telling you: it doesn't impress girls when you hit some little kid and kill him. 
It doesn't even impress girls, period. At least not any I know. 

I think you should take the bus. Get your stupid thrills that way.


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

232km?!

k...try and impress the ladies when ure dead dum...uh guy

like said above, get a nice 07 v8 ( or v10 if you can afford the gas) f350, jack her up,...then run over all the other dinky lil cars:tongue:

Or a 79 ford bronco, white canopy, then a white stripe on the truck, and the rest ford blue...

and because ure into nice cars, get a 69 shelby stang:wink:

out of your cars though...the jag


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

how about a '70 chevelle


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jag, then the Cad :wink:


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

problem is the Cadillac is a auto-transmission, the Jag is a paddle-shift and the porsche is a Manual which i am a big fan of, i am also changing my top 3 to the Porsche, Jag ,or the new one a Mercades-Benz SL55 AMG


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

Hope the links work this time

http://z.about.com/d/cars/1/7/B/T/2007_Jaguar_XKR.jpg
Jag XK-R

http://www.dragtimes.com/images/13767-2004-Mercedes-Benz-SL55 AMG.jpg
Mercedes Benz SL Class

http://www.supercars.dk/images/products/porsche-911-carrera-1.jpg
Porsche 911 4S


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

http://www.edmunds.com/media/roadte...benz.sl63.amg/08.mercedesbenz.sl63amg.340.jpg

pic of the '09 MB SL Class


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

welschd2 said:


> http://www.edmunds.com/media/roadte...benz.sl63.amg/08.mercedesbenz.sl63amg.340.jpg
> 
> pic of the '09 MB SL Class


me likes! me likes!


----------



## sam4836 (Dec 16, 2005)

How about taking some of that money and buying some DRIVING LESSONS.


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

:bounce: may not be a bad idea.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

sam4836 said:


> How about taking some of that money and buying some DRIVING LESSONS.



Yeah I figure if your gunna have a 100,000 car you should know how to drive it!


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

i know how to drive good, but they dont exactly teach you how to take a turn at 130-150 MPH, by the way i missed the crash that took Tony Kanaan out of the Indy 500, was it Antrettis fault or not?


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Man, I dunno, that Mercedes looks really sweet...it's a bit of a toss up, I think I'm still leaning towards the Porsche though, but either one would be sick.


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

yeah im thinken the Porsche or the Mercedes, i priced them out with the dealer today(He lives next-door, so he came over to watch the 500)
Jaguar-$110,000
Mercedes Benz-$130,900
Porsche-$122,000
and for all of you who know what it is
Bugatti Veyron-1,934,600, for early delivery


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

welschd2 said:


> yeah im thinken the Porsche or the Mercedes, i priced them out with the dealer today(He lives next-door, so he came over to watch the 500)
> Jaguar-$110,000
> Mercedes Benz-$130,900
> Porsche-$122,000
> ...


GOSH.... you find a million dollars on the side of the road? wreck your car going 145, then go blow 130k on a car and do it again, plus the gas.....gosh those cars probably get 5 miles a gallon..... get a truck.....


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

there all getting about 11MPG, my dad has a truck(Cadillac EXT) that i use sometimes


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

what is wrong with you guys and your stupid trucks? Other than the extra storage space, they have nothing on cars...especially any of the ones welschd2 is looking at. Honestly they're slower, they look worse, get worse gas mileage and half of them just scream hick!


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

there is nothing wrong with them(im sure you didnt intend it like that) some people like trucks, some sedans, some coupes(my mom swears by them), and others like me like convertables


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't think anything is actually wrong with them...I get the fact that they are convenient, and a lot of my friends prefer trucks, but other than their functionality do people actually think they are better looking and "cooler" vehicles? I've never understood it.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> what is wrong with you guys and your stupid trucks? Other than the extra storage space, they have nothing on cars...especially any of the ones welschd2 is looking at. Honestly they're slower, they look worse, get worse gas mileage and half of them just scream hick!


well lets see, Y THE HELL YOU NEED TO GOT 145 MPH? they get you out of a hole instead of get you in one, you can put a deer in the back, they cost anywhere from 5k-40k instead of 120k, they get around 16 gas mileage instead of 11, girls dig trucks, they get you up and mountain,( not in a ditch..or jail, or in a coffin) and what wrong with them screaming hick? you do the same driving a 120k car with a deer scraped too the hood.....


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

i dont hunt so no deer on the hood, and my dad has a truck(as mentioned above) that i use when i need it


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

armyboy said:


> well lets see, Y THE HELL YOU NEED TO GOT 145 MPH? they get you out of a hole instead of get you in one, you can put a deer in the back, they cost anywhere from 5k-40k instead of 120k, they get around 16 gas mileage instead of 11, girls dig trucks, they get you up and mountain,( not in a ditch..or jail, or in a coffin) and what wrong with them screaming hick? you do the same driving a 120k car with a deer scraped too the hood.....


You still only said that you like them because of their functionality, none of that really says you think they look sweeter than cars and you don't have to pay 120k for a nice looking car, you could get a sweet looking car new for like 20-25k. I just want to know if people actually think trucks look better and how they come to such a crazy conclusion...lol


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

now i dont like trucks but no one here is claiming they look beter than a sportscar they just like them more, not everyone can afford a sportscar so they get there favorite thing in there price range which for some is a truck.

also i think armyboy is looking out for my best intrest not wanting me to crash another car:wink:


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

your dad must have alot of money and be extreamly forgiving to go out and buy you a 150,000 car after you just dumped one. If I were him I would of made you pay for a new car. But thats just me.

Also I think a Dodge SRT-10 Pickup looks just as good as any sportscar. But I like the Viper SRT-10 the most out of all of em!


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

my dad has an awsome view on life
Money is like the wind, you only feel it when its moving
the Viper SRT-10 is nice but i dont like the ride or handling


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

if you want something FAST and economical get an acura integra, gas is goin up to $4.00 + so we need little rice burners to get our speed trill while having good gas milage and you can find one for under 6 grand :wink:


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

i want fast and money is no problem as long as it is below $150,000, i would also prefer an Europeian made car beause of my tendancy to crash at high speed so Acuras/hondas and such are not included in my search


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*cars*

none of them i don't think they would hold up in the woods at deer camp and if thats all i had to drive i would put them in the woods


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

why on earth would i drive them in the woods?


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

whitetail234 said:


> your dad must have alot of money and be extreamly forgiving to go out and buy you a 150,000 car after you just dumped one. If I were him I would of made you pay for a new car. But thats just me.QUOTE]
> 
> that is exactly what i was thinking! god i wish i had 1/4 of you money you pay on a car


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

whitetail234 said:


> your dad must have alot of money and be extreamly forgiving to go out and buy you a 150,000 car after you just dumped one. If I were him I would of made you pay for a new car. But thats just me.





PSE CRAZY said:


> that is exactly what i was thinking!


same here


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> whitetail234 said:
> 
> 
> > your dad must have alot of money and be extreamly forgiving to go out and buy you a 150,000 car after you just dumped one. If I were him I would of made you pay for a new car. But thats just me.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

*?????*

have u checked out the corvetts?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

master hunter said:


> have u checked out the corvetts?


corvetts ugly, and cheep compared to what he's looking at:wink:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

armyboy said:


> GOSH.... you find a million dollars on the side of the road? wreck your car going 145, then go blow 130k on a car and do it again, plus the gas.....gosh those cars probably get 5 miles a gallon..... get a truck.....



x2!


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

Z06 vettes suck, and the ZR1 wont come out soon enought


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

dude are you like rich or something?


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

his dad is


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

thats right i have very little, my dad foots the bill most of the time, if you think the car i want are high-end you should see my parents half of the garage
Dad-2007 Aston Martin DB9, 2008 Cadillac Escalde EXT, 2007 Range Rover
Mom- 2007 Bentley GT, New Audi R8, 2007 Aston Martin V8 Vantage Roadster
Home-
12000Square feet, valued at 36,000,000


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

welschd2 said:


> thats right i have very little, my dad foots the bill most of the time


does your dad adopt kids? 
no JK i like my family even if we are on well fare....


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

come on down to SW Florida Armyboy, we got plenty of room and a great view:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welschd2 said:


> thats right i have very little, my dad foots the bill most of the time, if you think the car i want are high-end you should see my parents half of the garage
> Dad-2007 Aston Martin DB9, 2008 Cadillac Escalde EXT, 2007 Range Rover
> Mom- 2007 Bentley GT, New Audi R8, 2007 Aston Martin V8 Vantage Roadster
> Home-
> 12000Square feet, valued at 36,000,000


man i want to drive a db9 so bad they are sweet and so is the bentley GT i like your sig if you dont crash your not driving fast enough i feel the same way i got a kind of heavy foot i think me and you would get along great


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

come on down to SW florida archerykid you can drive the DB9, we can race it and the R8 Audi


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welschd2 said:


> come on down to SW florida archerykid you can drive the DB9, we can race it and the R8 Audi


sweet but i dont think i will make it down to florida anytime soon but i will get a hold of you if i make there we can race anytime


----------



## sam4836 (Dec 16, 2005)

welschd2 said:


> i know how to drive good, but they dont exactly teach you how to take a turn at 130-150 MPH, by the way i missed the crash that took Tony Kanaan out of the Indy 500, was it Antrettis fault or not?


Buck Baker driving school.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I wouldnt go for any of them.
I hate porsches, everything about them. and everyone always looks like a pillock driving them imo.
the Cadillac is quite nice, but not worth the money imo . . . but then again your not paying =]
and the Jaguar wants to be an Aston Martin. All its good points are Aston Martin-eque so why not buy an Aston Martin ?

Id take a car over a truck anyday :darkbeer:


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

the only way i could get an Aston is if my dad bought the ferrari he was looking at and gave me the DB9


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you have any pics of your garage?


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

once i get my new camara ill post some


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

welschd2 said:


> once i get my new camara ill post some


yes. do so please. 

out of all the cars in your garage, the Audi R8 is my favorite.


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

its nice but its not reliable at all, its already been at the Audi dealer longer than its been in the garage
the AM DB9 is my favorite


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

personally i wouldnt buy a car cause all I WANNA DO IS RUN!! lol jk but ya i just wanna run but cadillac!!:wink:


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

welschd2 said:


> yeah im thinken the Porsche or the Mercedes, i priced them out with the dealer today(He lives next-door, so he came over to watch the 500)
> Jaguar-$110,000
> Mercedes Benz-$130,900
> Porsche-$122,000
> ...


hmmmmmm.... lol ya ill get me a pair of nike shox for 110$ and run run run!! lol jk but dude your loaded


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

lol wow..that freakin crazy..im not a fan of cars..im a pickup man..but i would go with the jag!!


----------



## kwikdraw (Dec 28, 2006)

Personally I'm all about the jacked up trucks with lift kits and pipes but when it comes to the cars I LOVE a Porsche. Me likey. :77::77::77: And it doesn't matter how fast you were going as long as nobody was hurt. Why make a big deal over something that could have happened but didn't?:noidea:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Ty Noe said:


> lol wow..that freakin crazy..im not a fan of cars..im a pickup man..but i would go with the jag!!


SAME HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

after some careful consderation and the imput of a certain girl who thinks she runs my life(GF) i Just put a down payment on a
2007 Prosche 911 GT3 
Very Rare racing Orange w/ Black rims
tan interior
3450 Miles
i have to go pick it up tomorrow
heres some picks of a similar one
http://www.webwombat.com.au/motoring/images/porsche-911-gt3-big-1.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...to.jpg/800px-Porsche_911_gt3-2007washauto.jpg


This is the color i got(Pic is of a Porsche GT3 RS)
http://www.autoweek.com/files/specials/2006_paris/porsche/gt3/images/01.jpg


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

Farfignewton gt


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

what does that mean WOWcharm


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

You had better learn to correctly drive a porch. If you dont you with end up backwards into a tree. They love to spin in corners if driven wrong.

A friend of my dads has a 911 Turbo convertable, 4 speed that he has put alot of time and money into. Has a little over 500hp and will do 200. Its exciting to drive. But You got to know how to drive it.

I put porch on porpose. Thats what I call them.


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

4-speed??????

the 911 Turbos come with a manual 5-speed

and i am i highly scepticle that it will do 200 maybe 195, the only production porsche that does 200+ is the new GT2 at 204mph and $192,000


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Definitely get the Cadillac... my buddy has one.. wow them things can move. One of the fastest cars i have driven!


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

i just got the Porsche GT3, its a lot faster than the Cadillac


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welschd2 said:


> i just got the Porsche GT3, its a lot faster than the Cadillac


good choice that is a sweet looking car the orange and black combo is awesome


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

as soon as i saw the Orange/Black at the dealership i thought it was a GT3 RS, when i saw it was the regular GT3 i knew right then and there i had to get it


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welschd2 said:


> as soon as i saw the Orange/Black at the dealership i thought it was a GT3 RS, when i saw it was the regular GT3 i knew right then and there i had to get it


its a sweet car for sure try not to crash it before you get pics of the real thing for us lol


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

i will try i want to be able to keep it for a year


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmmm.......keep driving the way you are now and you'll end up with a $192,000 funeral bill


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

You might want to look into the Audi... it is a jaw dropper in my opinion. Sharp, sleek, plenty fast, dare I say imp:


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

i already bought my car (GT3 Porsche), but which Audi the R8 or the TT, my mom has the R8 and it is *fast*


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

Once upon a time there was a hard working man from the blue grass state who was driving down the road, when he got whacked by a knucklhead driver who was 
•Driving too fast.
•Driving rather poorly.
• Not paying attention.

By the time the ambulance arrived, the bad driver who caused the accident needed major trauma surgery.
Thing is, none of it came from the accident. The working man kicked him in the abdomen and ruptured his pancreas. He then broke several rib bones kicking him, while he was down and straddled him and busted several facial bones on on the guy, he did some more damage when he kicked the man in a very sensitive place rupturing some anatomy. 

When the guy got out of the hospital, over a month later, he, ironically was the one who faced vehicular assault charges over the high rate of speed and destruction of property charges. 
The guy who beat him up didn't get anything except a check from an insurance company because the whooping took place before the ambulance or police arrived. 

Moral of the story?
Learn how to drive safely, because it could happen to you too.
Drive safely because the life you save might be your own.


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

read the story templar i was driving on track(actualy a private airport) when i have wrecked(both times), on main public roads i do no more than 50MPH over the speed limit, in residental neiborhoods 5MPH *under* the speed limit


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

Just remember, sometimes, when young people die in flames in automobile accidents due to excessive speed and poor judgement, often it is not so much a tragedy as it is Darwin's Theory in action.


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

if you drove the way i do you would be dead many times over


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

welschd2 said:


> if you drove the way i do you would be dead many times over


So your saying it is an unsafe way to drive?


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

welschd42. I get a kick out of your sig, "If you dont crash, your not driving fast enough" Or maybe you could learn how to drive right!! Only 50 MPH over huh, nahh thats not alot


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

i know how to drive even Tony Kanaan, Scott Dixon, and Dan Wheldon crash sometimes


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

You should pay for your next one yourself. The lesson you will learn will last about 7 years at 599 a month, maybe more.


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

I could never aford to buy one myself


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Get like a jacked up off the ground Toyota Tacoma


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

why on Earth would you want a truck over a high-end exotic sports car


----------



## bigram (Mar 26, 2007)

cuz trucks can run over cars:wink:

And ya sure you can out run us, but you cant hide:tongue:


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

thats why you never slow backdown:wink:


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

welschd2 said:


> thats why you never slow backdown:wink:



and thats why you wrecked your car... honestly i think it is kinda pointless to spend that much on a car but i mean if your really some little rich kid then i mean go for it


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

i guess u have 2 call me a rich kid......but nothing about me is little:wink:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Have u bought the car yet ? i wanna see pics . . . 
and wether or not ur making all this up.


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

first how do you post pics from your computer i have some of the Bugatti and the Jag but i cant figure how to post them


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=284050

that will show you how to post pics


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

welschd2 said:


> why On Earth Would You Want A Truck Over A High-end Exotic Sports Car


+1


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Maybe you should use "your money" towards a personal limo driver. but, your 145mph to 0 into a ditch is a little...... well "idk"..... don't you think your arms would be broken or something. i dont want to sound like an ass, but you coming out without injuries is hardly believe able. not to mention if you had a lot of money, you wouldn't be buying these types of low class high end cars compared to the high class cars; you know since you can go wreck an expensive car on a private runway and then go another. just a thought!

And do not sit there and act like you can afford a bugoti...... cause the fact is, is that you can't. there are only like 4 in the United States.


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

if the car wouldnt have done a flat spin at the last second i would have been injured but the kept it from being a straight line deceleration, plus i had a 5-point racing harness


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

im not acting like i can afford a Bugatti i just like the way they look, and BTW i think there are 3 in just Naples, so there are are a lot of them in the whole US


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

> not to mention if you had a lot of money, you wouldn't be buying these types of low class high end cars compared to the high class cars


oh sorry i can only get a "low Class" porsche or jag or audi, my dad wont buy me a Lambo, and low-class compared to what? we are the same age(17) what do u drive


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

> cause the fact is, is that you can't. there are only like 4 in the United States.


Wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just asked the dealer in Naples 2 are sharing our roads here i Naples 1 is on order from the dealer, and our local Ferrari Club Prez is helping with the procurement of another one. so that will make 4 in Naples, i wonder how many are in the Happtons, or Malibu, or Pebblebeach


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

i think its time for the little rich kid to quit being a show off before he GETS wrecked


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

y u want 2 do something about it ..........:jksign::lol3:


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

he just thinks he is cool because his dad buys him everything. I bet he would treat his cars alot better if he was the one paying for them.


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

:set1_signs009:

when someone is right there right


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

When you gonna post pics of your "new car"


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

im loading them from my SD card to my computer now, i will post them in my new thread(auto pics-shade tree)


----------



## fishnhuntr77 (Mar 17, 2008)

I say that if you have the money to buy any of these cars, why don't you go classic and get something like a 1969 Camaro!! Or a 67 shelby. I guarantee you women!!! At least the type that I want hanging around me. Ones interested in style and not money!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

welschd2 said:


> oh sorry i can only get a "low Class" porsche or jag or audi, my dad wont buy me a Lambo, and low-class compared to what? we are the same age(17) what do u drive



What are high end cars? Maybe the 2009 chevrolet Corvette zr1. the fastes production street car next to the bugoti. A lambo is high end too, oh and ferarri. 

what do i drive? i drive an 06 Chevrolet silverado half ton vortec max ( 6.0L ) nothing special, but i don't drive like an idiot either. and believe me, id be glad to drag your little sports car out of the dealership parking lot when you actually get one. 

And don't say that there are 4 in just napels, proove it to me, give me the dealerships website!!!!!!


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

i have a pic of one in my new thread in the background you can see the gate for one of our country clubs that reads Naples bath and tennis so that proves we sell them at the porche dealer


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

you are ignorent the ZR-1 only does like 200MPH the Bugatti does like 250 and its the second fastest followed by the Koingsegg CCX then the McLarin, then the Jag XJ220


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

so i see one.


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

they also sold a red and creame colored one, and the Ferrari Club Prez is procuring a yellow/black one


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Well to tell the truth ill take a truck over a car any day


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

hey some people like trucks some like cars
some like GM some like ford


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

And some of us in trucks like to run over spoiled rotten rich punks who have no regard for others peoples safety.....


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

boo yah- we have a winner ^^^


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Not too mention, i could build up a diesel to go just as fast as a little sports car.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I have seen diesel trucks that could leave that porsche in the dust on the 1/4 mile


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

boojo35 said:


> And some of us in trucks like to run over spoiled rotten rich punks who have no regard for others peoples safety.....


ditto


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXr3G6aBX7U just watch this


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

try taking a turn at speed in one of those


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Bowhunt4life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXr3G6aBX7U just watch this



i think its time for the little rich kid to be quiet until he shows a picture of him with his new little sports car


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

welschd2 said:


> if you drove the way i do you would be dead many times over


No need for the attack. He was giving advice; you can choose not to take it.

Some say ignorance is bliss, anyway.


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

welschd2 said:


> plus Boojo35 you gotta drive fast to impress the ladies:wink:..........JK



You got no "game" on your own merits???:wink:


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

welschd2 said:


> try taking a turn at speed in one of those



You got a point there.

Since I bought my 2008 Tacoma, I have been looking at the turbo Tacoma's on You Tube......very fast.

I see million-dollar homes on the banks of the Tennessee River (Florence, Sheffield, Muscle Shoals, & Killen) and no exotic cars. I guess different areas of the country have different tastes of toys. Some of my neighbors are content of being debt-free, living modest, and being below the radar as not to attract trouble.

There are a few of antique roadsters around here. I see one Viper....one Acura NSX....that Chrysler Roadster thing.....thats it. There are a few doctors and lawyers that might have a 100k Mercedes but that does not impress me.

You seem to have a textbook story of an American dream.....where you were born and now you are here with parents with a tax-bracket that only 2% of people in the USA have. Just an estimate based on the value of the car. I could be wrong.

If I put a turbo on my Tacoma some day, I will drive down and race you....pinks. Hows that? I will bring a trailer to haul your car home. :tongue:

I vote for the Porche....its different, not common. And, it will take skills with that power and weight in the back end.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

archery ham said:


> I vote for the Porche....its different, not common.


Porsches really arent common over there ?
no way, I see loads around here (Chester, UK) and im not even living in a big city or anything. Im sick of seeing them.

Id go Jag


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

> If I put a turbo on my Tacoma some day, I will drive down and race you....pinks. Hows that? I will bring a trailer to haul your car home.


ok considering my H6 in my Porsche is the most powerful normaly asperated 6-cylinder, and im looking into a turbo for mine as well, when ever you want to come down i will put you up in a hotel for free, just have 1 question road course or oval


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

archery ham said:


> You got a point there.
> 
> Since I bought my 2008 Tacoma, I have been looking at the turbo Tacoma's on You Tube......very fast.
> 
> ...


Sorry but unless you put at least 100,000 in that truck turning it into a full on race truck there is no way you will ever beat the porsche.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

welschd2 said:


> ok considering my H6 in my Porsche is the most powerful normaly asperated 6-cylinder, and im looking into a turbo for mine as well, when ever you want to come down i will put you up in a hotel for free, just have 1 question road course or oval



LOL.....and a first class plane ticket home for me.  A truck of that weight would need serious supension modifications.

I'll pass.....because I will be passed and left behind.:wink:


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

oh come on


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

whitetail234 said:


> Sorry but unless you put at least 100,000 in that truck turning it into a full on race truck there is no way you will ever beat the porsche.




well, maybe you should take a look at Banks diesel products.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> well, maybe you should take a look at Banks diesel products.


I know all about banks equipment. And just like I said you would have to put ALOT of money into a pickup pretty much turning it into a race truck to keep up with the manuverablity and top speed of a porsche.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

whitetail234 said:


> I know all about banks equipment. And just like I said you would have to put ALOT of money into a pickup pretty much turning it into a race truck to keep up with the manuverablity and top speed of a porsche.


well, you sure don't need to put a $100,000 wourth.


----------



## Ms. Archer (Mar 3, 2007)

Haha...do you even shoot a bow?


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

yes i do, i shoot a W & W recurve(just got it)


----------



## Ms. Archer (Mar 3, 2007)

I totally just went to their site and it was in Korean. Bows look sweet though. I feel ignorant that I've never heard of them. Probably because I don't shoot a recurve. I'm rambling about something this thread isn't even about. Haha. Oh well.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

welschd2 said:


> no MPH, im residing in the states now


Personally, I think if you can't control a car at 145mph, you should not have a license. 

But here is my advice on buying cars, buy something that can out run the law.


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

cant out run a helecopter no matter what car you have


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

welschd2 said:


> cant out run a helecopter no matter what car you have


I have underground escape tunnels that the heat sensors can't detect and I use cover scents that even the best blood hounds cannot pick up. And when the cops are chasing you, call and report a bank robbery or something to divert the chopper. 

You ever see that Reno 911 when they got their chopper stolen?


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

OK lets just say I'm way to old to be here but I trade every car made for a Lotus EXige not a top speed screamer but nothin on the face of the earth will stay with one in the twisties as far as the porshe and vettes go they have a hard time with my 60 hp spitfire around here.


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

> OK lets just say I'm way to old to be here but I trade every car made for a Lotus EXige not a top speed screamer but nothin on the face of the earth will stay with one in the twisties as far as the porshe and vettes go they have a hard time with my 60 hp spitfire around here.


i love the Exige but when i test drove one, when i got out it looked like i was getting out of a clown car


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

sam4836 said:


> How about taking some of that money and buying some DRIVING LESSONS.


+ 1! :no:


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

well I have to admit, we have a jag and it's nice. One time we pulled up to a stop light and these gangbangers were blaring their rap music and as soon as the light turned green my dad gunned it and left them sitting. Funny thing is he's a police officer. :zip::embara:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

67' SHELBY COBRA GT500 or ANY MUSTANG


----------

